# Modding service



## mns112 (May 31, 2014)

Hey Im modding cubes and shipping them to _*anywhere*_ in the world for *USD $10 + Shipping*.

The mods will be done for all 3x3 cubes and SS or Moyu 4x4's. 

The mod will include *lubrication*, *edge, corner mods* (for 3x3's) and *Konsta-Florian mods* (for 4x4's)

Spring swap, sticker changing will be done if _*you send the required articles*_. (springs and stickers)

Comment below if you have any queries and I'll be sure to answer them.

The Lubrication will be classified into 4 categories *dry, sandy, gummy & moderately gummy.*

All cubes will then be prepped up and ready for speedcubing.

Please PM me for modding service.

Edit: I do 5x5 and 6x6 for $15.27 + shipping


----------



## goodatthis (May 31, 2014)

Honestly nobody really mods 3x3s that much anymore, they're just really good by themselves. And I think offering 5x5 is the best option, because for $10 for a shengshou 4x4 + $5 for modding is just a little less than an Aosu. If you offered 5x5, I would consider it!


----------



## mns112 (May 31, 2014)

Here's the 4x4 SS v5







goodatthis said:


> Honestly nobody really mods 3x3s that much anymore, they're just really good by themselves. And I think offering 5x5 is the best option, because for $10 for a shengshou 4x4 + $5 for modding is just a little less than an Aosu. If you offered 5x5, I would consider it!



I do 5x5 too I just forgot to put it in.
Thx

Edit:
I think the price is going up by $2 or so in the next two months so contact me ASAP for your mods


----------



## Stewy (Jun 2, 2014)

how long does it take you to mod the cubes? if it takes you 2 hours per cube, then $2.50 an hour is peanuts for a mod that takes a lot of effort to do well.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 2, 2014)

I take 7-9 hours and I just have a lot of time in my hands
I just want to help people out and the cost just covers the expenses.


----------



## rybaby (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd like to get a florian nodded SS 4x4.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 3, 2014)

PM me


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd like to get a SS 5x5 Florian Mod in Septmeber. Is the Konsta mod worth doing on 5x5? I'll PM you in September. The thing is, your 4x4 mod looks kinda bad(No offence). Can you try to make the mod beautiful? Like JRCuber's SS 5x5. As for sending you stuff, can you just get a SS 5x5 and mod it when I PM you. Change the springs and stuff as well. Can you just buy all that stuff for me and mod it? NOTE :*THE ORDER ISN'T CONFIRMED YET I AM JUST ASKING. I'LL PROBABLY ORDER IN SEPTEMBER* I just kind want the holes to be curvy and not diamond shaped


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 27, 2014)

I've started a Florian mod on a SS 5x5 , but really haven't had the time to finish it. Can you still finish the modding?


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I'd like to get a SS 5x5 Florian Mod in Septmeber. Is the Konsta mod worth doing on 5x5? I'll PM you in September. The thing is, your 4x4 mod looks kinda bad(No offence). Can you try to make the mod beautiful? Like JRCuber's SS 5x5. As for sending you stuff, can you just get a SS 5x5 and mod it when I PM you. Change the springs and stuff as well. Can you just buy all that stuff for me and mod it? NOTE :*THE ORDER ISN'T CONFIRMED YET I AM JUST ASKING. I'LL PROBABLY ORDER IN SEPTEMBER* I just kind want the holes to be curvy and not diamond shaped



do you want it to look pretty or turn well? I'm willing to bet JRCubers looks the same and just has fitted stickers.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> do you want it to look pretty or turn well? I'm willing to bet JRCubers looks the same and just has fitted stickers.


Both IMO.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> do you want it to look pretty or turn well? I'm willing to bet JRCubers looks the same and just has fitted stickers.


Both IMO.


----------

